# Silver Link 5 DAK



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a Silver Reed Sk840 machine and the DAK program and the Silver Link 5. I have a problem with the Silver Link 5 failing to fine the port on my computer. There was a problem with the Link and I was provided a replacement. There is NO problem with my computer.

I can knit for days and then the Link cannot be found. Does anyone else have a problem like this? I am careful to disconnet the link when I am not knitting a stitch pattern. I really only use it for the stitch pattern intergration with a shape pattern. 
I have a good surge protector (as recommended). I don't know why the Link stops working. At present I cannot finish my project. 

This is what I was working on when it stopped.

Thank for any suggestions.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

May I ask if you re using a USB or a serial port or a USB to serial cable? Send me a photo showing both ends of the cable. Mark the end for the knitting machine in some way please.

Many USB to serial cables, especially cheap ones bought on ebay do not work properly.

What PC and what OS are you using? Name and version.

Does a reboot of the PC while the cable is in position fix the problem?

If you have any other infos, please post them as well.....

regards

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

My OS is Windows 7,,, my PC is Lenovo. I had to release my carrige ( a mistake was made while knitting)..when I released the carriage so I could go across the needles without knitting, I heard a 'sizzle' coming from the carriage. I purchased the DAK and the Silver Link 5 and the SR 840 machine in May of 2014. The machine had only been used once, the dealer said. I had to get a replacement Silver Link, because I could not find the ports. My computer was checked out and all is in working order. I have only used the second Link a few days, when I lost the connection to my computer. 
I am wondering if perhaps there is a short in the knit carriage??? THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR TRYING TO HELP ME. I am really heartsick, as I have spent a lot of $$$ on this system.. and it does not work when I am intergrating a pattern sitch with the shape file.This is really the only time I need to have it connected to my computer. 
Carmel


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

PS I did try rebooting the computer with eveything plugged in ... no results.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> PS I did try rebooting the computer with eveything plugged in ... no results.


Which parts did you NOT buy from the supplier?

By the way, it looks like a USB port is used on the laptop. USB can cause strange problems....so can a converter to serial, which may be what that small box is doing.....

I would pack it all in the car and take it to visit the supplier....

Regards

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I purchased everything (except computer) from the dealer, Newton Yarn Country. We discussed my OS and PC model. They told me what I needed. Do you think there could be a short in the carriage that is causing the continued problem? Thank you again for the time taken to help me. The dealer is in CA and I am in MS!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> I purchased everything (except computer) from the dealer, Newton Yarn Country. We discussed my OS and PC model. They told me what I needed. Do you think there could be a short in the carriage that is causing the continued problem? Thank you again for the time taken to help me. The dealer is in CA and I am in MS!


I think it unlikely to be a short, that would be permanent in most cases. but only a professional dealer can check it out, and as he sold you everything except the PC, he should be involved.....

Can you not help him by bringing all the parts to him?

It will not fix itself.....

Regards

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Andy, hope you do no mind one more question.'

Do you think I need what is called a "9 pin converter"? When I first contacted Newman to order the SR 840 and DAK and Silver Link 5, I asked what this converter was. Not sure if I received an answers since it was last May.  Anyway, what does this converter actually do and if I need one, where does it go?

I was sent: SK 840, SPR60N ribber, DAK8, Silver Link 5, and Link to attach computer..This was the total package I purchased. There is no 'converter' listed. 

Thank you again. This is my last attempt to find a fix. Next I will send everything back to CA.. The drive from MS to CA is rather long!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Andy, hope you do no mind one more question.'
> 
> Do you think I need what is called a "9 pin converter"? When I first contacted Newman to order the SR 840 and DAK and Silver Link 5, I asked what this converter was. Not sure if I received an answers since it was last May. Anyway, what does this converter actually do and if I need one, where does it go?
> 
> ...


the 9 pin converter is probably the converter from USB to Serial, but I am guessing. These are prone to problems for many different types of uses....especially the ones (originally) sold cheaply on ebay.....

The one I use for my PIC programming from Revolution Education in the UK, is one of the few that works well....and they are cheap!!!

I still think that you need to visit your dealer/send it all back.....just tell him it does not work as it should. Then explain the problems from your point of view, speak slowly....You have invested a good deal of money with him, he should earn it!!!

I am VERY limited in what I can do for you remotely......

You could also check and see if your OS is missing any updates, as with the software you need to use which is DAK, as a starting point.

Regards

Andy


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree with Andy - that the dealer should check it out, or, perhaps if there is some way you could at least check your setup with another carriage. I have exactly the same set up and I use a USB connector that was supplied with the Silverlink 5 and have never had any problem. Only time I've ever had that message from DAK8 is when I'd forgotten to replug the connector with the laptop to SilverLink 5. 

I would just replug it and click the 'traffic light' to restart, and away I go.

I'm what you would call a heavy user of this system - I knit several garments a week using the shaping as well as the stitch designer, and always use the interactive knitting feature. Never any problems, so you may be right that there is a short in the carriage.


Just one other thought - check that you have selected SK840 from the 'Method of Knitting' drop down menu.

The good thing about the Silver Reed/Studio system is that if the electronics in the carriage fail, you only need to repair or replace the carriage - not like other systems where the electronics are embedded in the actual main bed.

Even if you have an older model SK560/580 - you can bypass the electronics in the machine and plug the carriage directly into the DAK configuration and have all of the computerised features in DAK. Maybe you should start with just getting your carriage checked out with the dealer - if they have the DAK setup available on site. You don't need to pack up the whole thing. The problem should be easily isolated. It's a pity you don't have another carriage to test out on your machine.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you .. I feel better. Maybe I can get the dealer to check the carriage. Glad to know your set up is like mine and you are a heavy user of the system.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

One more thing...the Silver Link is dead.. not because of the connection. I had to get a replacement Link when this happened before. I sent it to the dealer and they did extensive testing and it was dead. I guess whatever is wrong musht have blown the Link. The replacement link worked for a few days.. then when I released the carriage (due to a knitting error) so I could go over the needles without knitting, I heard this 'sizzle" and then everything was dead. If the carriage can be repaired/replaced, I still need another Silver Link. whew..such a mess. Thank you all so much for your input.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Aussie:

Another question, since you use this sysem..I noticed when I am knitting, as the carriage goes across the needles, the 'red' light on the Link blinks. The green light is on at this time. When I stop moving the carriage, only the green light is on. Is it this way when you knit?


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

ccucinot said:


> Aussie:
> 
> Another question, since you use this sysem..I noticed when I am knitting, as the carriage goes across the needles, the 'red' light on the Link blinks. The green light is on at this time. When I stop moving the carriage, only the green light is on. Is it this way when you knit?


Sorry to take so long to get back to you - was waiting for the next time I needed to use it - I needed to setup the machine with jacquard and yarn changer and at a time when I could sit at it for a while. Yes, it is normal for the red light to blink, and the green light remains on.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anyone know the address of the Silver Reed Knitting Machine manufactor? I tried looking on line but, all I find are 'dealers'. 

I would like to write to the manufactor to see if they can offer any help to my problem. The dealer I purchased my machine from is not helping me. 

Any suggestions as to who I may contact for help/service will be appreciated.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

ccucinot said:


> Does anyone know the address of the Silver Reed Knitting Machine manufactor? I tried looking on line but, all I find are 'dealers'.
> 
> I would like to write to the manufactor to see if they can offer any help to my problem. The dealer I purchased my machine from is not helping me.
> 
> Any suggestions as to who I may contact for help/service will be appreciated.


I don't know the contact for the manufacturer - what country are you located. Perhaps one of the most helpful contacts about the manufacture may be Metropolitan Machine Knitting in the UK Like you, I haven't been able to locate manufacture details.

I think you first need to verify if the problem is with the carriage for the main bed. Do you have a local friendly electrician who could use a multimeter or similar device to check if there is a problem with the electrics in the carriage ? It may be a simple fix - but you need someone local.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Than you! I will try the electrician. At least it's a start.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

ccucinot said:


> Than you! I will try the electrician. At least it's a start.


Yes, try that. I just looked online, and if you are in the USA, then Needle Tek looks like the best for repairs.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I in US thank you much for trying to help me, I appreciate it


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Please keep us apprised as to what occurs...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

aussieHC said:


> Yes, try that. I just looked online, and if you are in the USA, then Needle Tek looks like the best for repairs.


Please Check and see if you'll Void your Warranty if you have another Work on it.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I will - thanks

Carmel


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I will - thanks

Carmel


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Kate, thanks for the warranty advice. But, since the dealer is avoiding me. I don't think I have much chance that a warranty would help. I will check though. I have just about come to the conclusion that I may have to purchase a new carriage, and Silver Link 5.. I don't know what else there is for me do do. :?:


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

You should try contacting Knitcraft
http://www.knitcraft.com/knitcraft/index.php

They are the US distributor for DAK and are in direct contact with the developer. They are the US technical support for software and cables.

I had an issue with a silverlink (too old to work on newer versions) and was offered a newer model at a good discount by them.

Yes, if you mess with cable or anything, forget warranty.

In my experience, Needletek is one of the most knowledgeable repair people around and very willing to discuss a problem on the phone.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I have been in contact with Knitcraft. They did send me a replacement Silver Link 5 when the first one went out. The dealer did help with this, as she tested the Link and decided it was defective. I tole Knitcraft about the second Link going out. and they suggested there was a defect with the machine. I am still trying to research, contact, and decide what I am do. I am so appreciative of all the help/suggestions I am getting from this site. You all are so wonderful to offer me help. thank you so much


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

ccucinot said:


> Kate, thanks for the warranty advice. But, since the dealer is avoiding me. I don't think I have much chance that a warranty would help. I will check though. I have just about come to the conclusion that I may have to purchase a new carriage, and Silver Link 5.. I don't know what else there is for me do do. :?:


He sells his KMs with a 1 year warranty, isn't that a large part of the reason why you bought from him? Do you have a copy of it for the KM and the Silver Link?


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I asked for a receipt when I purchased..he did not provide. All I have is my credit card statement.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> I asked for a receipt when I purchased..he did not provide. All I have is my credit card statement.


You bought your machine from a dealer in CA, you asked for a receipt and he did not give you one? 
Would you PM me with the dealer's name please, I do not ever want to buy anything from that dealer.....ever!


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

KateWood said:


> Please Check and see if you'll Void your Warranty if you have another Work on it.


If you have an electrician test the carriage with a multimeter, that should not void any warranty. They simply test the connectors for a short and would should not be required to disassemble anything. A multimeter can be used to test all manner of electrical devices, even light bulbs.

In any case, if the machine was purchased new, then there should be a warranty for the electronic carriage - this is the only electronic component in an SK 840, and that is the good part about the design of the Silver Reed machines - any electronic Silver Reed can have the carriage directly plugged into DAK, even the older models with built in card readers - that way, you never need to upgrade your machine, just plug it into the latest version of the software on your computer.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I do not know how to send a private message..tell me how.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Select 'Private messages at the top of this screen. Then you will have a choice to 'compose' a new private message and the person you wish to send it to.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Azzara said:


> You bought your machine from a dealer in CA, you asked for a receipt and he did not give you one?
> Would you PM me with the dealer's name please, I do not ever want to buy anything from that dealer.....ever!


Azzara...ccucinot has said in an earlier post who the dealer is.

Seeing that this machine/set up was only bought in May 2014 then surely he should be doing all he can to find the reason why it isn't working as it should.
Even if he considers that it's something that ccucinot is doing wrong.....and I am not saying in anyway that it is.....a good dealer would still help.

I am not a dealer but like lots of machine knitters have sold machines that I have used and then replaced with a newer model. When one person bought a machine from me I knew from the minute that she paid me I would have problems. This wasn't because the machine had any problems....it didn't.....it was the due to the fact that I knew she wouldn't be able to use it but would have the opinion that it wasn't her at fault it was the machine.
My instincts were correct and she was a nightmare. I was always at here house "putting the machine right" she drove me bonkers.

My point is ....if I could do this then surely a dealer, that is in business to make his living, should be doing the same. Particularly in this case when it seem quite evident that  it is the machine that has the problem.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> Azzara...ccucinot has said in an earlier post who the dealer is.
> 
> Seeing that this machine/set up was only bought in May 2014 then surely he should be doing all he can to find the reason why it isn't working as it should.
> Even if he considers that it's something that ccucinot is doing wrong.....and I am not saying in anyway that it is.....a good dealer would still help.
> ...


Great Post!!

Andy


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> Azzara...ccucinot has said in an earlier post who the dealer is........................


ahh yes ..... I see she did mention the dealers name, in a post half way down the first page.
Thank you.

I agree Andy, that is a great post.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

that is a great post...I thank you all for trying to help. This is not over by any means. I will find a way to settle this.
Carmel


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Good for YOU!!

regards

Andy


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi my name is Kevin
It sounds like you are losing contact in your plug connection if you have anyone that can test for continuity through your cables and connections you may find a break or dirty connection. Intermittent power is usually caused by dry solder joints,breaks or dirty or loose connections.
Hope this helps
Thanks Kevin


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks Kevin...I guess an electrician could help with that.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I need to ask all who have contributed to this forum> I have be going over all the correspondence between the dealer, myself and Knitcraft. Please tell me this:

When they are referring to the 'CABLE 'is it the curl cord or the silver link BOX? The "first " time I had the problem it was stated that the Cable was not working, yet, the Box was sent back to Knitcraft. I received a replacement box. The original 'curl cord' was retuned to me. I just need to be clear as to what the cable is box or curl cord. My usb connection and the power connection was declared OK.

Thanks again.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

The plug fitting on the machine for the curl cord has been the cause of bad connections due to the fingers in each pin hole being spread outwards from continual use the connection pin in the plug can be levered closer by using a sewing pin between the outside of the pin and the plastic outer casing. Be gentle when you do this to avoid damage to the plastic housing.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

maxisewdataezi said:


> The plug fitting on the machine for the curl cord has been the cause of bad connections due to the fingers in each pin hole being spread outwards from continual use the connection pin in the plug can be levered closer by using a sewing pin between the outside of the pin and the plastic outer casing. Be gentle when you do this to avoid damage to the plastic housing.


That sounds like a bad design, no user should be expected to handle such problems.....

I may be bringing down fire on my head, but I am getting slowly of the opinion that a Brother KH930, 940 or 950 and "img2track" plus USB Cable is a better and cheaper way to go for anyone.

Not that I have actually used img2track myself, but I have seen pictures of the results, absolutely amazing!! I have seen nothing like it!!

Anyone interested please look here:-

http://daviworks.com/knitting/

Regards

Andy


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

maxisewdataezi said:


> The plug fitting on the machine for the curl cord has been the cause of bad connections due to the fingers in each pin hole being spread outwards from continual use the connection pin in the plug can be levered closer by using a sewing pin between the outside of the pin and the plastic outer casing. Be gentle when you do this to avoid damage to the plastic housing.


Kevin don't you think that seeing this machine was only bought last May it should be repaired by the dealer that it was bought off?
My thoughts are that having bought from a dealer, paid a lot of money, then you shouldn't be expected to do repairs such as this yourself.

I am by no means an expert but from what has been described it sound to me that the problem lies with the curly cord that goes from the carriage to the main bed of the machine....the plugs on this or the sockets that it plugs into. I would be looking at the curly cable end that goes into the carriage first because this is stretched as you use the carriage.

But I still stick by what I have originally said......it should be put right by the dealer.....especially so if he wants to keep his good reputation. Sometimes in business it pays to lose a small amount of cash in order to carry on making more.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Because the machine and set up has been giving trouble almost since she bought it and the trouble is ongoing, I personally think the 'dealer' should take responsibility for fixing it.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Sue I am in Australia and we have consumer laws to cover these situations. In my situation I am selling regularly and have a warranty period for new and second hand items. Were you given a warranty period when you purchased and is the item still within the warranty period. If it is outside the warranty period it would be up to the dealer to decide to charge or not charge.
Thanks Kevin


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> That sounds like a bad design, no user should be expected to handle such problems.....
> 
> I may be bringing down fire on my head, but I am getting slowly of the opinion that a Brother KH930, 940 or 950 and "img2track" plus USB Cable is a better and cheaper way to go for anyone.
> 
> ...


What I forgot to mention, with "img2track", there are no cords being stretched and not stretched as the connection to the electronics is to the back of the machine where nothing should be moving, which must improve reliability by several 1000s of %!!

regards

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

When I was making inquiries about purchasing the machine, I was told by the dealer that it was a new machine, but, had been used only once. I did not think that would be a problem, so I purchased it. Now the dealer is telling me it was a 'demo' machine. Had I know it was a demo, I would not have purchased it, since I was looking for a new machine. I have been knitting on machines for over 30 years, and I have purchased 2 Brother machines that were used. I have never had any problems. I was just looking for a new machine. I am now told that since it was a demo, the curly cord is not under warranty...yet, I have a statement saying it is under warranty until May.. So go figure??????

this scenairo is just getting worse by the minute.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad to know you have a statement that reads it's under warranty until May. A written document always holds up over any verbal comment. 
I'd estimate your equipment cost around $3000 which is no small amount, did you contact your credit cards fraud department about this? Maybe they can help.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't understand how they can say the curly cord isn't covered in the warranty....without this the machine doesn't work. They can't sell this machine without one so this makes it a necessity that should be in good condition and working correctly. If it is damaged by a person buying a machine, and they can prove this,then maybe this is a different matter. If it hasn't been tampered with then I would say it's covered.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> I can't understand how they can say the curly cord isn't covered in the warranty....without this the machine doesn't work. They can't sell this machine without one so this makes it a necessity that should be in good condition and working correctly. If it is damaged by a person buying a machine, and they can prove this,then maybe this is a different matter. If it hasn't been tampered with then I would say it's covered.


I would think Studio makes equipment that lasts more then 6 months so if something is wrong with it, that cord should be covered by a warranty. The dealer should replace it AND check the carriage for possible problems.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, I wish they would check the carriage. I asked if they would do that...their response ... "there is nothing wrong with the carriage" and I am quoting. She said it was the cable.?????


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

aussieHC said:


> If you have an electrician test the carriage with a multimeter, that should not void any warranty. They simply test the connectors for a short and would should not be required to disassemble anything. A multimeter can be used to test all manner of electrical devices, even light bulbs.
> 
> In any case, if the machine was purchased new, then there should be a warranty for the electronic carriage - this is the only electronic component in an SK 840, and that is the good part about the design of the Silver Reed machines - any electronic Silver Reed can have the carriage directly plugged into DAK, even the older models with built in card readers - that way, you never need to upgrade your machine, just plug it into the latest version of the software on your computer.


Testing and troubleshooting is different from and precedes the Work required to repair.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Andy 
I am not in the habit of being negative about any brand as they all have good points and not so good. I just tell it like it is. From experience the information I supplied may or may not be the problem, it is just a process of elimination.
Thanks Kevin


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

maxisewdataezi said:


> Hi Andy
> I am not in the habit of being negative about any brand as they all have good points and not so good. I just tell it like it is. From experience the information I supplied may or may not be the problem, it is just a process of elimination.
> Thanks Kevin


Thats what you infer, correctly, from my post, but if you read carefully, I was not negative directly about the problem machine, as far as I remember.

You imply that then incorrectly.....though even if you are right, what does it matter, maybe it will help the OP to get her machine running properly.

She has quite a large financial investment in something totally unreliable.....I would be most P****d.....

This is to me more of a "dealer" and lack of support problem than even a machine problem....but she still has a problem and I get the impression that the dealer will string it out till the guarantee is finished in may.....

If my thoughts on the other software that I mentioned prove over the next couple of months to be correct, I will be posting again with an update. Its a far cheaper alternative if you don't count the cost of the laptop/PC, which most versions of knitting software needs anyway....

Regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> When I was making inquiries about purchasing the machine, I was told by the dealer that it was a new machine, but, had been used only once. I did not think that would be a problem, so I purchased it. Now the dealer is telling me it was a 'demo' machine. Had I know it was a demo, I would not have purchased it, since I was looking for a new machine. I have been knitting on machines for over 30 years, and I have purchased 2 Brother machines that were used. I have never had any problems. I was just looking for a new machine. I am now told that since it was a demo, the curly cord is not under warranty...yet, I have a statement saying it is under warranty until May.. So go figure??????
> 
> this scenairo is just getting worse by the minute.


I have read around in this blog and you are obviously in deep "Doo-Doo" with this dealer.

Now I am not a lawyer, but I have been around a year or two and you basically need to do a few things, in a legal manner for your country. Hopefully there is a free lawyer in the family you can use!!

1) Write a registered letter to the dealer, tell him you are completely unhappy with the machine due to being told that it was only used once and it was in fact a heavily used demo machine that appears to have been damaged in either the cable or the carriage. Tell him you want BOTH parts replaced immediately. He can then fault find and fix the original parts at his leisure, but not yours. You don't want them back, ever, assuming the machine works then as designed.

2)Tell him that you consider that as the machine has barely worked for long correctly, you do not accept that the guarantee will be up in May. You require that the guarantee is to be extended, at no cost to you, for a further 6 months from May. To November 2015 AT LEAST!! Tell him he has say 14 days to reply by letter only, no phone calls. No letter withing 14 days and you will do 3) below:-

3) If he does not want to do that, tell him he will be receiving a further Registered but now a lawyer's letter to this effect 14 days from the day the first REGISTERED LETTER was delivered. Whether he replies or not. He will be held responsible for any lawyer fees that will result and tell him that you want to return the machine for a full refund....you could also do that in point 1) if that is what you want as selling this machine would be a disaster for you and the buyer. Plus a huge financial loss....

4) IMPORTANT:- DO NOT SEND HIM ANY EMAILS TO THIS EFFECT, ONLY REGISTERED LETTERS WITH PROOF OF DELIVERY FEEDBACK FROM NOW ON....Email is not considered a safe form of communication as it is VERY unsafe.....

5) Keep photo copies of all mail sent and dates and tape ALL phone conversations with him also with date time and both Tel. numbers if possible. So you will need a small tape recorder and a phone that uses a loud speaker, or an answer machine that allows you to record any conversations.

6) Depending upon the law, where you are might have to tell him he is being recorded, but I think in the USA that is not needed. Here in Germany, I must tell the caller, most then simply put the phone down immediately.....

7) Make sure your phone bill records full details of ALL calls from now on, its further evidence. Get that changed immediately if that is not yet the case....

8) Write down, from memory, as near as possible when your machine has caused problems. Photograph errors in the knitting produced and add those to that list, in colour.

9) IMPORTANT!! Write each entry in a different type/colour of pen/pencil, this will give the impression you were recording this from day 1 of the problems.....a small lie, but an important one....if asked directly, you can just say that it took you many days to "back" remember them all and write them down.....you used the pen/pencil to hand,

10) Tell the dealer (tell him only in a letter, not send a copy!), that you have recorded all the problems from the first day and that you will be giving this list to your lawyer as further proof.

11) If he doesn't play ball, *take him to a LOCAL small claims court e.g. where you are,* he will have a long journey I believe.....!!! He will probably pay up then. Get him to also pay for packing, postage and insurance. That also being part of your claim, probably $100 might cover it, check!!

12) A small point about postage insurance, if the package is NOT damaged on the outside, you will be responsible for any damage inside. The insurance will NOT pay out!!! A small trick they use. What I do is I properly pack, OVER properly!! And then I add two "Shock Watch" units, correctly stuck on and I also note the serial numbers on the delivery form, so that the post people cannot simply change them out if the go red in transport!!! WORKS WELL. If they go RED, the postage people or the insurance MUST pay.....

13) I recommend UPS here as the best......tell the dealer he must on receipt check to see if the shock watches have gone from white to red first, if yes, tell him to refuse to sign for the package!

14) If they are still white, he must check the serial numbers on them...which of course you have sent him separately! This could be an email, check he has read it....

14) See here:-

http://www.shockwatch.com/products/impact-indicators/shockwatch-label/

Buy the red ones for a well packed KM. The "ends" of the machine are usually the most sensitive. I screw the machine onto a board before packing, a board longer than the machine at both ends, get your partner to help!!

14) Or go to see Judge Judy if the total value is under $5,000 only and you want to be on TV!!!

Start getting your act in order now, *document, document document.* I would expect that your local small claims court will bring him to his senses as I believe he will have a long journey....that will make him change his mind.

Best of luck

regards

Andy

PS If I have forgotten anything, my full apologies, but it should be fairly close. Remember, time is running out.....


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you Andy.. I am doing what you suggested. Thank goodness I did save almost all of the emails, which I can copy. 

What a great forum this is! You have given me a bit of hope.

Carmel


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Thank you Andy.. I am doing what you suggested. Thank goodness I did save almost all of the emails, which I can copy.
> 
> What a great forum this is! You have given me a bit of hope.
> 
> Carmel


YOU CAN DO IT GAL!!!!

We all here wish you 100% success!

If you need any more help, just ask us......

regards

Andy

PS. Keep us informed please?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Have been wondering if there is anything new happeining, Has Newtons agree to repair your machine?


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I have NOT heard a word from Newton's. I am in the process of lining my 'ducks in a row' so to speak. It is not over by any means. thank you for asking. I will let you know what happens.

Carmel


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> I have NOT heard a word from Newton's. I am in the process of lining my 'ducks in a row' so to speak. It is not over by any means. thank you for asking. I will let you know what happens.
> 
> Carmel


Thanks


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I am still working on trying to get help. I need to know if the Silver Link 5 box that connects the DAK program to my computer can ONLY be used with the Silver Reed Knitting Machines. OR can it be used with other brands. If anyone knows, please advise. My time is running out, and the dealer has abandoned me.
Thanks, 
carmel


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Take him to a small claims court asap.
regards
Andy
PS. Also Publish the name of the dealer here to warn others....the truth does not make you liable....


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The Silver Link should also be compatible with the electronic 4.5 & 9 mm KMs manuf.by;
Studio, Singer & Knit Master.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

KateWood said:


> The Silver Link should also be compatible with the electronic 4.5 & 9 mm KMs manuf.by;
> Studio, Singer & Knit Master.


I agree with Kate.
I understand it is compatible with the 500 series and the 800 series electronic Silver Reed, Studio and Knit master machines.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Correct - All electronic carriages EXCEPT SK500

SK550,560,580
SK840,860,890
AG50


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Update:

Ater a very long conversation with the dealer, and help from the tech representative of the Silver Link 5...The dealer will check out the knit carriage and curl cord. I am sending these to him today. Will let you know how things turn out. I am supposed to the a 'receipt' and 'warranty' papers in the mail, from the dealer.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Update:
> 
> Ater a very long conversation with the dealer, and help from the tech representative of the Silver Link 5...The dealer will check out the knit carriage and curl cord. I am sending these to him today. Will let you know how things turn out. I am supposed to the a 'receipt' and 'warranty' papers in the mail, from the dealer.


Good.

Make sure you send registered/insured, even though it costs, as some firms "Lose stuff!"

Ask them to return also registered/insured.

Good work

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Done


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Done


Clever girl.

Give them NO wiggle room.

regards

Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

ccucinot said:


> Update:
> 
> Ater a very long conversation with the dealer, and help from the tech representative of the Silver Link 5...The dealer will check out the knit carriage and curl cord. I am sending these to him today. Will let you know how things turn out. I am supposed to the a 'receipt' and 'warranty' papers in the mail, from the dealer.


I just read this, Did you make and send copies of your warranty and receipt? How are things going?


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Dealer sent the receipt and warranty, but it took a few days to receive. I sent parts in question back to him . He acknowledged receipt but as of now I have not heard anything as to how the testing went. I am getting anxious again, as it is way over a week. Wonder how long it takes to test a curly cord,etc????
Thanks for asking. Will let you know when I know


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

ccucinot said:


> Update:
> 
> Ater a very long conversation with the dealer, and help from the tech representative of the Silver Link 5...The dealer will check out the knit carriage and curl cord. I am sending these to him today. Will let you know how things turn out. I am supposed to the a 'receipt' and 'warranty' papers in the mail, from the dealer.


This was posted 20 days from when you posted your topic about all this trouble with them. Most people would have been livid over a warranty issue being ignored like this. 
Is it repaired? What about your Silver Link?


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok..it has been a very long time. Spoke to Norman yesterday to inquire what he found out was wrong. He said the carrigage has been used and it appears ok. He thinks the problem is with the curly cord. Said he found an old Silver Link 4 that he will test the cord on, since he does NOT want to blow out the Silver Link 5 thay have. I said, I would would give him 2 more days to test. If he has not found out what the problem is I am sending everything back. 

He has had the carriage, cord, and Silver Link 5 over 10 days now!!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Ok..it has been a very long time. Spoke to Norman yesterday to inquire what he found out was wrong. He said the carrigage has been used and it appears ok. He thinks the problem is with the curly cord. Said he found an old Silver Link 4 that he will test the cord on, since he does NOT want to blow out the Silver Link 5 thay have. I said, I would would give him 2 more days to test. If he has not found out what the problem is I am sending everything back.
> 
> He has had the carriage, cord, and Silver Link 5 over 10 days now!!!


Thanks for the update.

You are doing a great job, well done.

Andy


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

ccucinot said:


> Ok..it has been a very long time. Spoke to Norman yesterday to inquire what he found out was wrong. He said the carrigage has been used and it appears ok. He thinks the problem is with the curly cord. Said he found an old Silver Link 4 that he will test the cord on, since he does NOT want to blow out the Silver Link 5 thay have. I said, I would would give him 2 more days to test. If he has not found out what the problem is I am sending everything back.
> 
> He has had the carriage, cord, and Silver Link 5 over 10 days now!!!


I had an interesting few days last week with my SK860 - (mid gauge machine) started doing similar things to what you described. It did the fairisle design I was using Ok and then intermittently would say the carriage was on the wrong side. I turned the machine off and came back next day and was able to knit about 3/4 of a garment piece when it started again. Anyway, thankfully, I have 2 curly cords, and swapped the one that came with my SK860 Studio machine(2nd hand machine) with the curly cord that came with my new SK840 and so far have had no further problems.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

ccucinot said:


> Ok..it has been a very long time. Spoke to Norman yesterday to inquire what he found out was wrong. He said the carrigage has been used and it appears ok. He thinks the problem is with the curly cord. Said he found an old Silver Link 4 that he will test the cord on, since he does NOT want to blow out the Silver Link 5 thay have. I said, I would would give him 2 more days to test. If he has not found out what the problem is I am sending everything back.
> 
> He has had the carriage, cord, and Silver Link 5 over 10 days now!!!


I can't believe that a company, that has been recommended on here so many times, have treated you the way they have.
I said in an earlier post that I believed the problem lay with the curly cord. If I thought this....when all I am is another knitter....then you would have thought someone in the business of selling/repairing machines would have been able to tell you the same a long time ago.
To be honest I would be livid if I had been treated this way. You have spent time trying to get this sorted, possibly spent money on phone calls and lost precious time knitting. If it is just the curly chord all this could have been sorted weeks ago without you getting so upset and him having all this bad publicity.
A good company would now compensate you with a couple of cones of free yarn.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> I can't believe that a company, that has been recommended on here so many times, have treated you the way they have....................To be honest I would be livid if I had been treated this way. .....................If it is just the curly chord all this could have been sorted weeks ago without you getting so upset and him having all this bad publicity.
> A good company would now compensate you with a couple of cones of free yarn.


I agree 100%.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> I can't believe that a company, that has been recommended on here so many times, have treated you the way they have.
> I said in an earlier post that I believed the problem lay with the curly cord. If I thought this....when all I am is another knitter....then you would have thought someone in the business of selling/repairing machines would have been able to tell you the same a long time ago.
> To be honest I would be livid if I had been treated this way. You have spent time trying to get this sorted, possibly spent money on phone calls and lost precious time knitting. If it is just the curly chord all this could have been sorted weeks ago without you getting so upset and him having all this bad publicity.
> A good company would now compensate you with a couple of cones of free yarn.


Yes, for the sake of the cost of a measley curly cord, it would have been worth them sending a replacement when the problem was first reported to see if it fixed the problem rather than all this upset for a knitter. These machines have been around for a long time, so you'd think that a problem with a curly cord or carriage could be sorted out quickly. Even if the problem turns out to be the carriage, it is a small item to post - not as if the whole machine needed to be shipped anywhere.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> I can't believe that a company, that has been recommended on here so many times, have treated you the way they have.
> A good company would now compensate you with a couple of cones of free yarn.


At least that!!!!!

I would guess that they will notice quite sharply the drop in sales and income due to being published on KP. by unhappy KP members....

Also, I bet some KP members are also on other Websites and passing this lack of customer support from this company on even further (hopefully!)

I don't understand how this Lady has remained "a Lady", with such a company/support, I must compliment her on that as well.....

Regards

Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

This is the Second Time she has had problems and both times it Blew Out her Silver Link 5. That needs to be replaced too. 
But this time she said she heard the electricity SIZZLE as the carriage went across the N BED with the carriage up for a free pass. That's Live Unshielded Electricity that went from the cord, Through the Carriage and to the N beds electrical network and blew out her SL5, thank goodness it wasn't her [email protected]! She didn't say she put the carriage up for a free pass to hear that awful sound the first it blew out. I wonder how much she used it and if she was in any danger.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

KateWood said:


> This is the Second Time she has had problems and both times it Blew Out her Silver Link 5. That needs to be replaced for her too. But this time she said she heard a SIZZLE noise as the carriage went across the N BED with the carriage up for a free pass.
> Is that Live Unshielded Electricity that went Through the Carriage to the N beds electrical network.
> Wouldn't that be Dangerous?
> I don't know anything about these things but it seems if the repair man is cautious enough not to use his SL5 while checking the system he may think it's possible there may be a short somewhere else now.
> I wonder if she used and had any trouble knitting any DAK patterns with that Curly Cord?


You are correct to be worried, but I believe this is a USB to serial connection, so the highest voltage should be + and - 12 volts = 24 volts max.

This may not be dangerous to life and limb, but it is HIGHLY dangerous to electronics.

My personal take (only mine) is that anything with a curly cord is liable under such circumstances to get problems in usage.....how many thousand times must it be stretched to knit say two pullovers.....

As a long term Electrical and computer engineer, I would never buy such a system.

The way a Brother is controlled is "mechanically" far, far better to my mind.....no curly cords no matter how it is controlled.....img2track, AYAB or even the original Brother FD system....a simple cable that does not need to move....

Thats my take. I would be interested to hear from others here, especially ones with DAK and these types of KMs.

regards

Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder if there is any type of cord minder that could be connected to the carriage to secure it so that cord doesn't get torque at its connection...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> You are correct to be worried, but I believe this is a USB to serial connection, so the highest voltage should be + and - 12 volts = 24 volts max.
> 
> This may not be dangerous to life and limb, but it is HIGHLY dangerous to electronics.
> 
> ...


Maybe not for a healthy person but would it be of serious concern to a person with say a heart condition or a pace maker?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

KateWood said:


> I wonder if there is any type of cord minder that could be connected to the carriage to secure it so that cord doesn't get torque at its connection...


Good thoughts, but the half turn made between carriage moves are suicide for the connections inside such a plug on the carriage.

That plug/socket was never designed for such prolonged usage either...

Curly cords are best at extending and contracting.....but even then have a limited life.

Regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

KateWood said:


> Maybe not for a healthy person but would it be of serious concern to a person with say a heart condition or a pace maker?


Not even then.

If you have a 12 volt car battery, which can supply say 400 amps, you may get a burn resulting from a short circuit, but no pacemaker would even notice.

I would expect the DAK to be fused somewhere at maybe 1 or 2 amps....max. No danger.

The voltage experienced on a dry day, when wearing man made materials, or walking over some carpets with shoes with plastic soles is FAR more dangerous for people with electronics inside or out of them.

If you SEE a spark, that is a minimum of around 6,000 volts. It could be up to 100,000, thats when you draw inch long sparks after rubbing your plastic shoes on the carpet intentionally!!!

I used to discharge such voltages into the ear of an computer operator many years ago, it would sometimes cause the computer to post an error check!!!!He did not die!!

Good electronics have already a shield to accept such shocks....I would expect even a pacemaker to be so made, but in such cases one should be careful of course...

Regards

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Me again! I am becoming very concerned as to whether I should keep this Silver Reed SK840 machine. Even if/when the problem is found, will it happen again? Fear is setting it.

I would truly like to hear from knitters who have used the SK840 with the Silver Link 5. Have you been able to knit and knit and knit without any problems?

Thanks, Carmel


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The curly cord used on this make of machine is far more robust than one that you would see on other electrical appliances. My first electronic was a very old/used a lot Knitmaster with one of these cords. I never had a problem with the cord and the person that bought the machine off me never had a problem either.
This isn't to say that a problem can't arise....but then it can with any electrical cable/cord....especially so if the cable is misused or stored incorrectly.
My husband who works with computers and was an electrician; my eldest son who is an electrical engineer; and my youngest son who did the backing sound track for a band are all horror struck by the way people use and store cables. Andy will know what I am talking about here.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

This is totally unnecessary fear mongering. This curly cord design has been used on electronic machines since the 1980's. I had a model SK560 in the early 1980's and never had any problem with it and these machines are still available on the second hand market today. I sold mine when I went full time into the computer industry, working as a computer programmer/analyst in mainframe systems with the intention of buying 'the latest technology' when I eventually had time to devote to the craft that I loved.... and my first preference was a Silver Reed that connected to Designaknit8 - so that I not only have a new machine but the up to date technology in stitch and garment design that is on offer and I can upgrade the software anytime I wish without having to buy a new machine, so please don't get fearful from someone who just wants to 'bag' anything that is not a Brother.
The Passap, which is sometimes quoted by some as 'the rolls royce of knitting machines' also has a curly cord design on their electronic machines. 


'


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

aussieHC said:


> This is totally unnecessary fear mongering. This curly cord design has been used on electronic machines since the 1980's. I had a model SK560 in the early 1980's and never had any problem with it and these machines are still available on the second hand market today. I sold mine when I went full time into the computer industry, working as a computer programmer/analyst in mainframe systems with the intention of buying 'the latest technology' when I eventually had time to devote to the craft that I loved.... and my first preference was a Silver Reed that connected to Designaknit8 - so that I not only have a new machine but the up to date technology in stitch and garment design that is on offer and I can upgrade the software anytime I wish without having to buy a new machine, so please don't get fearful from someone who just wants to 'bag' anything that is not a Brother.
> The Passap, which is sometimes quoted by some as 'the rolls royce of knitting machines' also has a curly cord design on their electronic machines.
> '


Let me quantify the problems for such machines in a more technical, but easy to follow manner for all concerned as I see there are some serious misunderstandings:-

The most likely "single point of failure" with any electrical or electronic Knitting machine (any manufacturer by the way), are the cables. They get abused and sometimes damaged internally due to be caught in doors, trod on, continuous movement and similar.

If, for example, a mains cable gets damaged, you will often simply get no power to the machine. You change the cable and the machine runs again. Problem solved. original Brother mains cables are very easily damaged and expensive to replace too....

If a completely standard USB cable is damaged (like the ones on the AYAB interface), even if shorts between wires happen, the USB interface is designed to simply only supply a very restricted current, 0.5 amp..

If this value is exceeded (it is a very small un-dangerous level anyway), the electronics simply stop working by shutting down the power to them and the cable. This is a design feature of USB, which is a relatively modern design of around 1995.

Change the cable, maybe reboot the equipment and the problem is resolved. No damage to other components.

But if a USB to RS232 serial cable is damaged on the serial end (there are many designs around, some good some not!), usually replacing the cable will get the unit working again, but not always.

You have to remember that such a RS232 interface was designed in the 1960s. Furthermore fault tolerance was badly understood at best.

But in the case of any one of the signal lines are missing the safety resistors, which are there to limit current in the even of a accidental short circuit. (They are not needed for normal operation by the way, which is a BIG problem!), higher currents can flow and damage other parts connected to the cable.

Sadly may "clever designer Dicks" simply leave the resistors out. I have seen this time and time again over many years. I have, by the way, been testing, improving and repairing such RS232 designs for close to 40 years now.

A short between a signal line and the safety ground could then, due to the missing resistors, produce a relatively high current from the unit power supply, typified by a "sizzle" just like the OP heard.

Sadly, the transistor/chip driving that signal into the cable, will probably be part of the "sizzle".....and burn out.

It is an example of poor interface design....and not only seen in certain Knitting Machines, I have seen the same failures on terminals, and various computers when I have tested the outputs for maximum allowed current.

Really modern RS232 chips (should) have the resistors built in, but for many years they were external and then they get forgotten/ignored. Also there are probably many of the older design chips sill available cheaply on the chip market.

Furthermore, a cable that is stretched and rotated twice per movement of the carriage has to be VERY carefully designed and built to handle the continuous mechanical movement. Difficult.

I would not have either designed the interface using serial RS232 at that point, I would have had ONLY USB for the "moving" part of the cable.

I would of course, have also designed the safety resistors in if I had, and I would have also added a few simple LEDs at both ends on the connectors to show me (using a simple test program) whether the cable was faulty or not.

A few cents of material and a simple but clever design.....

I personally know of no other design of any type of machine that puts so much stress into a cable of any type than a knitting machine. Its a sort of "designer No No!" in the electronics design world.

Nowadays, modern moving equipment use special "rolling" cable channels in such areas, they are cheap and easy to maintain. If anyone would like to see a picture please ask.

Of course, if you are lucky, the cable can last ages, years even, but it remains still the "weakest link". And as mentioned, just needing a new cable is one point that is probably acceptable, but possible burning out of electronic components due to a cable fault is to my mind, completely unacceptable. I leave everyone else to make up their own mind on that point.

Remember, I am here to just supply technical information to all.

I do realise that calling anyone's Baby "ugly", is hard to swallow, but the truth will out and is best for all concerned to be known and understood.

In this particular case, this knowledge can allow others here to make a better educated decision as to what they want to buy and from whom.....

Do also not forget, that the MAIN problem here on this particular blog is an almost complete lack of help and support from the company that supplied everything in the first place, in spite of many telephone calls from the OP.

The complete setup which she bought did not work!! Which included parts that had been (mis) used in seminars, not new!!! Surprise, surprise, the parts in question (possibly!!!), the saga is still ongoing.....

Please be aware, I do not sell knitting machines, I do not sell software of any type and I have no vested interest in any possible knitting product, especially if not in Germany!    

Nor do I earn any money at all from my posts. I do like Brother, but as Brother has left the KM business many years ago, I am unable to promote or sell such products, no matter how hard I try, as there is only older secondhand machines around. No competition at all!!

Whereas there are people here (probably on many knitting forums like KP) who "promote" products for who they have some vested interest in or work for a supplying company, illegally on KP.

Some have been found out, (but probably not all of them!), some have had posts removed (correctly so) by Admin for such reasons. I accuse no one, but they know who they are!!! They are also known pretty well by many here, even I know a few of them and I have only been here 5 minutes!!!

I accuse no one. No names, no pack drill!!

So be careful before investing large sums of money.....think carefully before making a significant purchase of anything, not just KMs by the way!!!

Remember that a high quality guarantee/service are sometimes worth far more than many think at purchase time.....

Best regards

Andy

PS. I do admit like generally the way Brothers (and some other makes) the ancillary/external equipment is designed, as it is designed for a long and useful life.

PPS.I have several machines that are over 30 years old (and repaired several more for friends), simple designs, and with the easy replacement of a few cheap components, will work for a further 30 years or more.....

PPPS. I only dislike the mains cables and the mains filters on Brother KMs (as the capacitors are getting very old on many machines and failing!), which is why I replace them with a safer IEC standard cable and new mains filters.....I have already posted the method here on KP for anyone interested.

PPPPS. If anything here is not understood completely, please be so kind as to post a question as there might be others here with the same worry....

Remember, there are no stupid questions, but sometimes there are stupid answers......     A good reason to laugh!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd like to see a picture of a rolling cable channel.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

KateWood said:


> I'd like to see a picture of a rolling cable channel.


Here is a few for you. It is used all over nowadays:-

http://www.google.de/search?q=cnc+cable+channel+plastic&client=ubuntu&hs=S54&channel=fs&biw=1301&bih=673&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=bcoCVfidDoK3OsqPgIAO&ved=0CCAQsAQ

Regards

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

OK new update:

Everything is said to have check out except the Silver Link 5. So The Link 5 is going back to the designer, who is supposed to send a new one to Newton to be tested again. 

So, no one is really sure what the problem is, but, they are still trying to figure it out. 

Please everyone, be kind to each other. I sincerely appreciate all of the comments/ recommendations on this problem. I do not want to cause any tensions between ideas/suggestions. You are all great to be putting up this the ordeal - for such a long time! 

Carmel


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very glad to hear your machine all checked out and you're getting a new Silver Link.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually, they still do not know why the Silver Link 5 keeps blowing out. I will be getting a new curly cord, power pack, Silver Link5 , usb cord. The dealer will test all again before sending to me. Another option is they are saying the problem may be "static electricity". We will see.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Actually, they still do not know why the Silver Link 5 keeps blowing out. I will be getting a new curly cord, power pack, Silver Link5 , usb cord. The dealer will test all again before sending to me. Another option is they are saying the problem may be "static electricity". We will see.


I am fascinated. It took a long time, but gradually its looking good for you. Well done!!

Rightly or wrongly, I still blame the cable, and it would appear they do not trust it either if they are changing it out.

An intermittent problem of such a cable, could (as I have previously mentioned) cause damage to other parts.....but hopefully it will simply work for years after this action....

Static can destroy delicate electronics. Have you experienced static discharge where/when you work on your KM. An "iffy" earth connection anywhere could make the static of a larger value and more likely to affect your electronics....

If yes to static discharge, then you need to somehow stop this.

A few questions where I can help to reduce that problem quite easily and usually cheaply:-

1. do you have a 3 pin/contact plug to the mains socket for your KM?

2. Is the 3 pin/contact mains socket properly grounded (electrician needed!) Get the whole house checked out, or buy one of those plug in testers with either neons or LEDs to show if a socket is correctly connected.

Sadly, I was unable to find one on ebay for 120 VAC sockets, only for US 230 VAC sockets, so you will need an electrician....

Like this one with a US Plug of course if you use 230 VAC anywhere.....:-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DY207B-Socket-Polarity-Tester-RCD-US-Version-AC-230V-10-0-C-40-C-/161255313041?hash=item258b90ce91&item=161255313041&pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr

2b. Do you use an extension cord? If yes, is it 3 or 2 wire? Throw it away if 2 wire, get the 3 wire checked out for earth continuity/safety....

3. Has the mains cable 3 cores? If you don't know, it needs an electrician to check it with a meter....

4. Is the connector to the mains input for the machine 3 or 2 pin?

5. Brother machines for example only here, are only 2 pin unless I have modified them myself to 3 pins...that helps a lot with static.

6. You need a workbench anti static mat with a 1 Meg Ohm resistor and to connect it to the heating/piping (if metal) in your KM work room. Find a bare piece of metal to clip it to, or get an electrician to make you a "place" to clip onto.....get it checked for proper contact with an Ohm meter, to see the 1 Meg Ohm resistor too.....

Something like this:-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Layer-Dissipative-Vinyl-Anti-Static-ESD-Mat-kit-Dual-Bench-Wrist-Strap-18X24-/271521521536?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f37f19f80

Put it on the floor where your bare feet or with leather soled shoes/slippers (no plastic footwear) can rest on it while working. Do not buy one without the safety resistor in circuit....it is there for important electrical safety reasons.....your safety!!

That should kill all static.....(but not you!!)  

Having just one foot on it will be fine and even for short periods NOT having a foot on it will be OK. :-D :-D :-D

Wool is a great producer of static!!!!   

If you answer my questions as well, I may have some other ideas to improve matters too..... :-D :-D :-D

Regards

Andy


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Andy having visited the USA a lot and I think all their wall sockets take two pin plugs. I have noticed when staying at my daughters in New York...and using an hairdryer....the plug tends to move in the socket which you don't get with the 3 pronged plug in a wall socket here in the UK.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> Andy having visited the USA a lot and I think all their wall sockets take two pin plugs. I have noticed when staying at my daughters in New York...and using an hairdryer....the plug tends to move in the socket which you don't get with the 3 pronged plug in a wall socket here in the UK.


There are basically 2 sorts of US plug, 2 pin (very unsafe) and 3 pin (slightly less unsafe) for 120 VAC usage.

I have not covered 220 VAC plugs and sockets either....which are also used....

You must have been in an older building as the two pin are not allowed in new builds....

If you look at the pictures at the end, you can see both plug types and the "hole" for the earth pin in (as far as I am aware) all sockets for years.

The 2 pin is NEMA type A and the three pin is NEMA type B.

Anyone still using the A type lives dangerously for life, limb and machines.....

Especially as many houses do not have earth leakage safety circuit breakers.

regards

Andy

PS. I have been visiting the USA since the 60s many hundreds of times too!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I never knew that Andy. My daughters houses are old ones but I could have sworn that the condominium that we stayed in when in Florida (that was fairly new) had the same plugs....maybe I am wrong here though.
I must admit that I didn't like the way that the plug moved in the socket the way it did when drying my hair. I kept expecting to hear a sizzling noise and see sparks.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

I am in a brand new home that we just built. All of our plug ins are 3 prong. I will look into the static mat you suggested. I am willing to try anything to get the machine working and contiune to work. Thank you for all of your suggestions. 

Carmel


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> I never knew that Andy. My daughters houses are old ones but I could have sworn that the condominium that we stayed in when in Florida (that was fairly new) had the same plugs....maybe I am wrong here though.
> I must admit that I didn't like the way that the plug moved in the socket the way it did when drying my hair. I kept expecting to hear a sizzling noise and see sparks.


Thats not your fault in any way.....people who still use the old plugs are living on borrowed time....

The B (3 pin) plugs are better, but do not have even 10% of the safety features of the British system.....

Even 120VAC still kills every year.....it is not as safe as first thought....

regards

Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I am fascinated. It took a long time, but gradually its looking good for you. Well done!!
> 
> Rightly or wrongly, I still blame the cable, and it would appear they do not trust it either if they are changing it out.
> 
> ...


Good idea Andy, thanks for the link, I'm going to buy a static mat. My last knit was 100% wool and the knit was full of static as it was knitting off the machine. I think to help with this problem yarns should be sprayed with yarn spray, static guard or the strands run over a dryer sheet.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

KateWood said:


> Good idea Andy, thanks for the link, I'm going to buy a static mat. My last knit was 100% wool and the knit was full of static as it was knitting off the machine. I think to help with this problem yarns should be sprayed with yarn spray, static guard or the strands run over a dryer sheet.


Very good point, everything needs to be done to reduce the static. Thanks for posting!

Remember, if you can see a tiny spark, that is 6,000 volts or more....

Both my pets, dog and cat, bring vast amounts of static with them, especially in winter.

When I stroke my dog, its like dozens of tiny "spears" are jabbing my hand....though she seems not to notice!! Got used to it I guess, basically so have I!

What I am doing with my Brother, is adding both a 3 cord cable and a modern mains filter (to stop electronic "noise" getting onto the voltages in the machine) and to improve the "removal" of static.

The next step is for me to make a connection between the needle bed metal and the new "ground" connection of the filter.....I haven't looked for a place to connect it to as of now....

Also, what everyone should consider is also their electrical safety. There are special units that I will call "Earth leakage breakers", but they have several names!

That if a current goes to the earth, they consider this to be (correctly) a fault and they remove power within a very short time....It still hurts, but most people will live......I have them fitted for many years in my mains box.....not expensive.

There are fixed versions that go into the mains fuse box (as I mentioned) and there are "portable equipment" versions that you might use when using electric mowers or the like. These are simply plugged into the normal outlet and the machine is then plugged into that....there is a "test" button, to make sure it works as designed.

The plus points are, more sensitive, less pain! and it only drops that machine and socket, not the whole house power....but the "bigger version should be installed for the whole house....as well!!

Now as some of you may have noticed, I am no friend of the US domestic electricity system. I looked on ebay in the USA and I could not find exactly what is needed in a US design, that may have been my failure, so if you are interested, you need to talk to good local electrician or E.Engineer....

For 240VAC European systems, they are easy to find and quite cheap to buy.....

For the UK, on ebay USA(?), I found a UK unit (see picture), WARNING it is NOT USA SYSTEM compatible!!! Only buy if you have a UK mains system, though ebay UK will have them cheaper and more local!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RCD-Twin-RCD-Outdoor-Socket-2-x-13amp-with-Trip-Switch-Earth-Leakage-for-Garden-/151059142105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item232bd395d9

It is ONLY to give you in other countries an idea of what is needed......

Regards

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Andy: trying to answer your questions:

1) All of my plug ins are 3 prong

2) I have a brand new home, so yes, all is grounded

2b) I do not use an extension cord

3) Not sure what the mains cable 3 cores means??

4) Since everything I I have is 3 pins, I think the answer is 3.

5) ??

6) Will look into getting a mat

Also, I have a very good surge protector. It is a "CyberPower" 425VA Unit that I purchased when I purchased my new lap top computer.

Thanks again,
Carmel


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Andy: trying to answer your questions:
> 
> 1) All of my plug ins are 3 prong
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering my questions, the answers you gave have set my worries mostly to rest.

The one you didn't answer I will elaborate on below:-

3. Has the mains cable 3 cores? If you don't know, it needs an electrician to check it with a meter....

This one let us forget, as you may not be able to distinguish this simply by looking at the cable to the KM, sorry.

4. Is the connector to the mains input for the machine 3 or 2 pin?

Most machines I have seen have a male socket somewhere that you plug the other end of the mains cable into. Are there 2 or 3 metal "tongues" inside?

Or is your mains cable permanently connected to your KM?

Regards

Andy


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> 4. Is the connector to the mains input for the machine 3 or 2 pin?
> 
> Most machines I have seen have a male socket somewhere that you plug the other end of the mains cable into. Are there 2 or 3 metal "tongues" inside?
> 
> ...


Andy

Being Silver Reed, there is no power connector for machine. The power is supplied by the patterning device (in this case SL5). The SL5 is powered by a 2 prong plug that goes to external transformer to supply 19v for the SL5 pattern controller.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MKEtc.com said:


> Andy
> 
> Being Silver Reed, there is no power connector for machine. The power is supplied by the patterning device (in this case SL5). The SL5 is powered by a 2 prong plug that goes to external transformer to supply 19v for the SL5 pattern controller.


What a surprise, no ground!!!    

Thanks for posting. Not having ever seen one, I did not know that....

regards

Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> What a surprise, no ground!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting. Not having ever seen one, I did not know that....
> 
> ...


OHNO I didn't know that either.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Andy

Nothing is permanently connected to my KM. The curley cord connects to the carriage at one end and to the Silver Link 5 at the other end. The silver Link 5 is then connected to my surge protector, which is plugged into the 3 prog outlet. The USB cable is connected to the Silver Link 5 and then connected to my usb port in my computer. Hope this makes sense. 

The end of the curly cord has many tiny pins inside, I think about 9, but, since I no longer have it, I am not exactly sure. The part where it connects to the carriage also has the same amount of pins as the curly curd.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Andy
> 
> Nothing is permanently connected to my KM. The curley cord connects to the carriage at one end and to the Silver Link 5 at the other end. The silver Link 5 is then connected to my surge protector, which is plugged into the 3 prog outlet. The USB cable is connected to the Silver Link 5 and then connected to my usb port in my computer. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> The end of the curly cord has many tiny pins inside, I think about 9, but, since I no longer have it, I am not exactly sure. The part where it connects to the carriage also has the same amount of pins as the curly curd.


Its a 3 prong outlet I understand, but is the plug also 3 pronged from the surge protector to the outlet? (You may have already told me somewhere, but I have forgotten!)

Is the surge protector a plastic or metal case?

What type of socket is on the output of the surge protector? If 3 poles (prongs), is the plug to the cable for the Silver Link 5, 2 or 3 prongs?

Is the case of the Silver Link 5 plastic or metal?

We are getting there!!!

Regards

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

The prongs are 3, the outlet is 3, the surge protector is plastic. The surge protector has 3 holes for the plugs. Everything is 3 holed/prongs. I THINK the Silver Link 5 box is metal or a combination of plastic & metal. Since I do not have it just now, I am not sure. Will let you know about the box when I get the new one. 

I don't know when that will be, since it is being shipped directly to the dealer from England and the dealer will check everything out once more before sending all back to me.

Carmel


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> The prongs are 3, the outlet is 3, the surge protector is plastic. The surge protector has 3 holes for the plugs. Everything is 3 holed/prongs. I THINK the Silver Link 5 box is metal or a combination of plastic & metal. Since I do not have it just now, I am not sure. Will let you know about the box when I get the new one.
> 
> I don't know when that will be, since it is being shipped directly to the dealer from England and the dealer will check everything out once more before sending all back to me.
> 
> Carmel


Thanks

Andy


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I have received all new equipment. All was tested so now I will knit and hope all goes well. Still don't know what the problem was. May have been the power source cord which could fry everything if it had a short. Will advise after using system for a few days 
Carmel


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Many thanks for the update.

Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Carmel, how's your KM working?


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Kate:

I did knit one legwarmer in a pattern stitch. No problems. I have been a bit busy, so I have not done any intense knitting. Will begin tomorrow. I must confess, I am a bit 'afraid' of the machine now. Don't know what I will do if the same old problem stirs up again. The dealer has suggested to the manufactuor of the Silver Link that perhaps there should be a fuse in the box?? Anyway, so far so good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

ccucinot said:


> Hi Kate:
> 
> I did knit one legwarmer in a pattern stitch. No problems. I have been a bit busy, so I have not done any intense knitting. Will begin tomorrow. I must confess, I am a bit 'afraid' of the machine now. Don't know what I will do if the same old problem stirs up again. The dealer has suggested to the manufactuor of the Silver Link that perhaps there should be a fuse in the box?? Anyway, so far so good. Thanks for asking.


If you ever talk to the people concerned, tell them that all signals, especially ones via a cable, should have a safety resistor inline, not a fuse. This is there to keep any short circuit currents to a safe level. For example in a proper RS232 connection this is always done. You can short any wire and no damage is caused....

Power lines in a cable might have a fuse or some other current safety system. For low power applications, a resistor may also be used.....

Also, there should be two colour LEDs on each signal line to indicate when active and when not.

Test software should then be written, to test each wire in the cable and show an indication on the LEDs, simply to allow a user (you maybe!) to run the test if and when you get problems, to see that the cable is working correctly and lighting each LED correctly......

There are several ways that could be handled, but the principal is always the aim to allow a user to know if everything is working or not. Without needing to send stuff off just to have it tested as you had to.

If they do not consider this to be a good idea, or are simply unwilling to make the changes, then this demonstrates that the company is VERY unprofessional and should not be further recommended in any way.....

Let us know what they say and what they plan to do....

Its actually technically, a very simple change......

Regards

Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Aren't you still under the original warranty for a couple more weeks? Also I've found many repairs are guaranteed for awhile. Did they send a list of what they had done and guarantee the repairs? I'd start knitting, scarfs or baby blankets but knit and test the machine.


----------



## ccucinot (Feb 5, 2015)

Good idea thank you. I was sent all new equipment. My knit carriiage was tested . It was ok


----------

